# Bearded dragon swims under water!



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi this may be perfectly normal,but our beardie is freaking me out a little bit!.He has always liked bathtime,but the last couple of times hes been swimming up and down the bath,with his head completly under the water.And he hates coming out! he even puffs his beard up and just jumps of my hand back into the bath,he whips his tail around and really plays.Im begining to think hes crossed with a water dragon! Does anybody elses beardie swim under water?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah mine does, i have the bath over half full and he swims right under water

its like having a baby crocodile lol


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

123dragon said:


> yeah mine does, i have the bath over half full and he swims right under water
> 
> its like having a baby crocodile lol


 Phew glad he's not the only one! They do look like mini crocs when their swimming dont they,think its the tail motion lol


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

123dragon said:


> yeah mine does, i have the bath over half full and he swims right under water
> 
> its like having a baby crocodile lol


I might sound very daft now but are you serious? I only ever put a little bit of water just up to his chin for him to splash around in didn't think they actually swim.


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Smigsy said:


> I might sound very daft now but are you serious? I only ever put a little bit of water just up to his chin for him to splash around in didn't think they actually swim.


 I normally fold a bath sheet up and make mine a little island,so he has somewhere safe to go,plus a deep end for swimming.He spends most of the time in the deep end.When he's not swimming he just floats!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm guessing that in the wild they would swim, but only during the wet season. I've been looking at beardies in the wild but I haven't found much so far. From previous knowledge I do know that a lot of 'desert' forest in Australia floods during rainy season so I guess they'd need the ability to get from tree to tree and feed.

I remember a thread that said that beardies don't need water. My how times change!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

One of mine swims on and under the water very much croc style! The other tries desperately to get out of the bath or flattens out and floats about raft style! LOL


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

It really is funny to watch them swim under water! mine dosen't like the water going in his eyes and will try and rub his eyes with his feet! he does the floating raft style to which is just as funny!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

This is why I laugh at people who refuse to bath them in anything deeper than their elbows, they are surprisingly adept swimmers, give them something to climb on to rest by all means but they are more than happy to have a good deep swim!


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Rthompson said:


> This is why I laugh at people who refuse to bath them in anything deeper than their elbows, they are surprisingly adept swimmers, give them something to climb on to rest by all means but they are more than happy to have a good deep swim!


 We had to put the water a bit deeper,he absoloutly loves diving in from anything he can climb onto,which just latley is my hand when i try and get him out lol


----------



## thiefie (Jul 17, 2011)

at what age can you start giving them a bath? i just picked up my partners 14wk old beardie yesterday?


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

any age lol. id start with 'up to there elbows' for there first bath, as not to scare them. if they like water go deeper XD


anyways......


'welcome to the bearded dragon olympic swimming gala!'


i wish Spyro liked bath times


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

thiefie said:


> at what age can you start giving them a bath? i just picked up my partners 14wk old beardie yesterday?


 We started bathing our beardie,almost straight away he was 8 weeks then.We used to carry him up in a shoe box! He was a bit nervous at first,but he soon loved it,we use a soft toothbrush to,it really helps with any stuborn dirt marks or shed:2thumb:


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> any age lol. id start with 'up to there elbows' for there first bath, as not to scare them. if they like water go deeper XD
> 
> 
> anyways......
> ...


 Mojo would deffinatly get gold he's quick lol!!!
Shame yours dosen't like it,miley our beardie we lost didnt really like baths.They all have their funny unique ways dont they!!


----------

